# Has anyone gotta a pup from this breeder?



## Jeeper (Apr 11, 2011)

Von Hornberger Shepherds

I was looking at this site, and was curious if anyone had experience with them? They are located in PA.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

These are Amarican Show lines, is that what you are looking for?


----------



## Jeeper (Apr 11, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> These are Amarican Show lines, is that what you are looking for?


Is there much of a difference? Or anything I should look for? I simply want a companion dog, so I didnt have anything specific in mind.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

personally i think there is a drastic difference between showlines and working lines but thats me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

There is a BIG difference when it comes to looks and workability. Most of the time in nerves, temperament...
If you decide to go with that breeder, make sure you go visit the parents, see what the dogs are like in person and what you would like in/as your dog.


----------



## DDR Chief (Nov 24, 2010)

There's a huge difference between American Show lines and Working lines. There's a ton of info on here and is definitely worth your time to research before making a decision. I prefer working lines myself. But a lot of people can't handle the super drivey type dogs that are always ready to go and need to be exercised/trained every day. I'm really active and take my dog everywhere with me so I wasn't looking for a dog that's fine with lounging around inside all the time. Do some research on the differences in lines and it really just comes down to what you want in a dog. Good luck!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

while I prefer working lines, the website looks to have some VERY nice am lined dogs, I would ask Daphne (andaka here), if she's familiar with the breeder.

And I would also go check them out and meet their dogs if your interested


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

They seem to be producing nice dogs with nice temperaments (temperament certified). they also OFA their breeding stock. It would probably be a fine place to get a companion dog.


----------



## timmster (Jan 26, 2011)

meh...imo, if you're just looking for a companion, go with a rescue. There are many pups that you can shape and mold as you train and socialize them into adult dogs. I personally think the people that should consider breeders are people who are looking to participate in dog sports, personal protection, and that kind of stuff.

If you're looking for an awesome looking dog with a good temperment, check out a local rescue. Plus, you'll be saving hundreds of dollars!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There are many reasons to go to a reponsible breeder, other than participating in dog sports. 

The website looks like they produce dogs that will produce excellent companions. 

I wish you luck in your search.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't know the breeder. I have a showline pup who is looking to be a good companion animal. She is smart, biddable and unflappable so far. Check out the parents for good nerves and temperament. If they are good, a companion might be found there for you.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

On the puppy page it says this:
*Show Puppies Available
To Show Homes Only
Out Right or Co-Own
All Futurity Nominated*



Are you planning to show?


----------



## LayneBeck (Sep 21, 2011)

*** Post removed by Admin** *

***** Remainder of post removed by MODERATOR, Negative comments on breeders to be shared through PM's only ******


----------



## Jeeper (Apr 11, 2011)

LayneBeck said:


> ** Quote removed by Admin**
> ***** Remainder of post removed by MODERATOR, Negative comments on breeders to be shared through PM's only ******


Thanks for the input... I did get my puppy from her a couple months ago. I will say that the operation that is running there is interesting. I was somewhat off-put by her initially but then I met Ember (my puppy) and she seemed fine. I have never really gone through a breeder before (my first dog actually), so I wasnt sure what to expect, but I do agree she is poor at responding to emails, and seems "forgetful" at times. I honestly dont know if its because she intends to be like that, or if its just because she is an older lady. I probubly would go to another breeder next time, honestly.

Thankfully our dog doesnt seem to have any social problems, she lets anyone hold her paws and take things out of her mouth, and shes fine with meeting new people. She has been barking at other dogs (never at people) as of late, but I think thats just because we taught her how to speak, and now she does it whenever (working on correcting that). Once a dog comes up she will want to play with it, so shes just putting on a show.

Right after I got her I took her on a road trip back home to my parents, so she was thrown into an environment with alot of people and other dogs. And on the weekends I take her to my in-laws, and they also have 2 dogs. I am also taking her to clicker class's soon...


----------

